# Smoked some ...Traded some...Now ageing the rest



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

This is the final stash after smoking several and trading some as well...Time to see what they are like aged.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

WTF?!? How did you get that many? And can you spare a couple? :biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Now that is hourding and should not be allowed!!!!Nice gars


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

ya what he said ^


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang.... thats the most I've seen in one location.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> Dang.... thats the most I've seen in one location.


This is not gonna help you guys be less mad but I have already traded and smoked about a jar worth...They are out there just gotta dig...and I am tempted to do some trading for some...they seem to be highly sought after and thus good trade bait...


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

OMG you are not playing fair. Very nice


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

:eeek: 

what a tease...... :angry:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Whatever...


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

dont brag

seriously, they look great. wish i had one or two


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Tat Brat


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

This fad too shall pass...I guess that now is your optimal trade time.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Fad or not the are great cigars at a good price...


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

To Fad or not to Fad...and optimal bait time!!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

your one lucky man!!haha


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

*you Suck!!!*


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Fad or not the are great cigars at a good price...


What are you looking to get for one or two?:dribble:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

OH man...Those look so nice!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: Is this legally??


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Good grief! You have more of that one kind than I have all together!

Nice stash! They're on my wish list! 
Congrats!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

What a waste of valuable humidor space. I would hate to have that many of such a crappy cigar, that no one wants. 
Ok I feel better now after seeing that pic and saying that.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

buttah said:


> What are you looking to get for one or two?:dribble:


hey man what do u have for trade? I do not really wanna sell any i would rather trade so we both get stuff new to smoke  pm me we will figure something out.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Those tats look ready to me ........


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> This is not gonna help you guys be less mad but I have already traded and smoked about a jar worth...They are out there just gotta dig...and I am tempted to do some trading for some...they seem to be highly sought after and thus good trade bait...


 You accually Pimpin Tat Blacks!!:roflmao:


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow...guess I can pul my WTT/WTB since all the availables seem to be in your humidor.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I just wet my pants!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Fad or not the are great cigars at a good price...


What is the MSRP for a stick of these?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i cant wait to smoke mine ! they have about 15 left at the place around here..talk to me


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

O K now lets not get carried away---What is it you want for say 1 or 2 of them there Black Beauties--Anyone???


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

smokinj said:


> What is the MSRP for a stick of these?


they retailed at our shop for 15ish


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

redbeard said:


> i cant wait to smoke mine ! they have about 15 left at the place around here..talk to me


If they have 15 then why arent they in your humi? we had 3 jars and they sold out in 3 hours...and no i didnt get them all i only got one of those...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> This is not gonna help you guys be less mad but I have already traded and smoked about a jar worth...They are out there just gotta dig...and I am tempted to do some trading for some...they seem to be highly sought after and thus good trade bait...


trade bait you fishing for sharks?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

jitzy said:


> trade bait you fishing for sharks?


LMAO around here the darn guys were like sharks going after these things...but then again they are going after the nubs like that too....


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> If they have 15 then why arent they in your humi? we had 3 jars and they sold out in 3 hours...and no i didnt get them all i only got one of those...


im not rich  cant afford to spend that much on cigars. the wife and kids would be mad


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice stash!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

redbeard said:


> im not rich  cant afford to spend that much on cigars. the wife and kids would be mad


Yeah cool deal i am buying while i can because the wife wants a family soon and i know the free money will be gone!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice stash!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow insane. those are sweet


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

CtIIcda
very nice ....


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Damn. I've never seen that many in one place before. Hell the the hell can I not even find one?


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

wanna sell some ? i got some nice Gaupos i will trade


----------

